# I got my new baby and I think I will use pee pads!



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: Hi, we brought home " Bella" last night!!! She will never take the place of Annie, but she is so precious. I got to meet her mom. Guess what? Her mom's name was ANNIE! Well, it is in the 30's today and very cold. She has no idea what grass is and just 'shivers' terribly. She took to the PEE PADS really well. We will put her in our "mud" room when we are gone so I have everything set up in there. My husband and I really want her to go outdoors but it is so cold and she doesn't have a clue what to do even if i put the pee pads on the grass. but she is using the pee pads REALLY WELL in the house.......is that ok? Is it ok if we use them over the winter and then when spring comes, we can let her do both or switch her to outside? Will that work ok or should I just "bundle us both up every hour and try to get her to go outside? I thought I wouldn't like the pads, but i do! Will she eventually just go to where her pads are in the house all on her own? Or should I have pads in several places all over the house? (which i'd rather not do?) And if we travel, how do i do that with pee pads?

Our camera broke yesterday, can u believe it?? I will post pics as soon as I can. Also, my daughter, who is grown and married, is so sad and upset we got a new dog so fast after losing Annie. She is sad and doesn't understand how we could "replace" annie already. I feel so bad she is sad. We are very close and I hate the tension etc....I tried to explain how we all grieve so differently. Any other ideas? 
Thank you. God Bless all of you and your little "bundles of love". 
elizabeth


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck..Use the pee pads and change later on. I have one that will do both and one that prefers pads. We live in Southern Vermont and there are many months I am forever grateful to those pee pads due to our weather...I am sure your daughter will deal with the loss in her own way and time. I am sorry there is any tension surrounding your choice to get a new puppy. I hope it all works out well and that your camera is ready for some heavy action soon too!! Where did you get your new baby from?> If you have a cell phone, can you use that to take a pic of her??? Nanci


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 9 2008, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667221


> :biggrin: Hi, we brought home " Bella" last night!!! She will never take the place of Annie, but she is so precious. I got to meet her mom. Guess what? Her mom's name was ANNIE! Well, it is in the 30's today and very cold. She has no idea what grass is and just 'shivers' terribly. She took to the PEE PADS really well. We will put her in our "mud" room when we are gone so I have everything set up in there. My husband and I really want her to go outdoors but it is so cold and she doesn't have a clue what to do even if i put the pee pads on the grass. but she is using the pee pads REALLY WELL in the house.......is that ok? Is it ok if we use them over the winter and then when spring comes, we can let her do both or switch her to outside? Will that work ok or should I just "bundle us both up every hour and try to get her to go outside? I thought I wouldn't like the pads, but i do! Will she eventually just go to where her pads are in the house all on her own? Or should I have pads in several places all over the house? (which i'd rather not do?) And if we travel, how do i do that with pee pads?
> 
> Our camera broke yesterday, can u believe it?? I will post pics as soon as I can. Also, my daughter, who is grown and married, is so sad and upset we got a new dog so fast after losing Annie. She is sad and doesn't understand how we could "replace" annie already. I feel so bad she is sad. We are very close and I hate the tension etc....I tried to explain how we all grieve so differently. Any other ideas?
> Thank you. God Bless all of you and your little "bundles of love".
> elizabeth[/B]


I brought my Boo home in the cold month of Jan. I had always intended for him to be outdoor pottytrained, but he was so small & scared of being outside & it was way too cold. So I did my best to pad train him. We struggled for about 6 weeks & he never seemed to get it. So in March I started the outdoor training. It was still pretty cold & windy but I bundled up, found a spot on the south side of the house where the wind wasn't so bad & the sun warmed the brick. He was a natural, & was trained in no time & the pottypads were history. You will need to have the pottypads in whatever room that Bella is in at the time. It will be a while before she learns to go in search of them. You need to keep them handy for her to reach in a hurry.

I'm sorry your daughter is upset with you about getting Bella so soon after losing Annie. Hopefully she will also fall in love with your new little girl & be more sympathetic. We all grieve differently. Some want to immediately fill the void with another fluff, some need time to grieve & heal from the pain of loss. I'd be in the "time to grieve" catagory. I do understand the need to have another fluff to help fill the void though. Congrats on your new little girl, hope she brings you much joy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations on Bella's arrival!  

I have my Maltese trained to puppy pads and I'm glad! It often rains very hard here in the winter, and it is wonderful that he doesn't have to go outside. And now he is recovering from surgery, so it is especially useful for keeping him clean while the incision heals. 

I'd suggest just keeping the pads in one place, as long as he doesn't have to go down stairs to get to them. Having a mud room is great! 

I'm sorry about your daughter's handling her grief differently. I've had multiple dogs since 1985, and quite a few losses. All of my dogs liked other dogs, as well as liking me, and I don't think they would want me to pass up an opportunity to give a loving home to another pet, and to receive love in return. And I'd like to thank you for your kind comment in my Memorial page for Murphy aka Possum.

And now I'll look forward to hearing many, many stories about how cute and entertaining Bella is, because I'm sure you will have lots to tell - when you can get time to come to the computer! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter - just what you need...  , right? She'll get over it. Maybe you could tell her that Bella isn't replacing Annie, but that she will help your heart ache alittle less.

Anyway, I'm so glad you decided to use the pads. It's too cold outside for a little tiny baby :yes: 
Next spring is soon enough to be hanging around outside.

Now go out and buy a new camera!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wondering, when you use the pee pads, do you place them in a specific "potty area" and then take the dog to that spot each time - similar to what you'd do if you were going to the door?

Congrats on your new girl.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 9 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667296


> I'm sorry to hear about your daughter - just what you need...  , right? She'll get over it. Maybe you could tell her that Bella isn't replacing Annie, but that she will help your heart ache alittle less.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad you decided to use the pads. It's too cold outside for a little tiny baby :yes:
> Next spring is soon enough to be hanging around outside.
> ...


 I need help. could you possibly call me tomorrow???? I am having so many doubts about things. 651-688-2441
Elizabeth


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Bumping this up!



How are things going? Don't be afraid of posting your questions here. There are lots of people on this board who have experience raising puppies.

I'll just give a few words of encouragement, since I have only really had one puppy in my life, and he is now 12 years old! 

Your new puppy, at 14 weeks, should be out of the most fragile period of her puppyhood. Don't be too afraid about the first day or two - keep her warm, keep food and water available and watch how much she eats. If she seems a bit overwhelmed by her new environment, a little calm time, just being held in your lap, or in the security of a crate, might help. 

If you have concerns about her health, it would be better to contact a vet.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, welcome to SM Bella and can't wait to get to know you!! Zippy sometimes uses the computer when Mommy isn't looking. Don't listen to Zippy as she can get you into trouble with your new mommy!


----------



## Princessmartin (Nov 11, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 9 2008, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667221


> :biggrin: Hi, we brought home " Bella" last night!!! She will never take the place of Annie, but she is so precious. I got to meet her mom. Guess what? Her mom's name was ANNIE! Well, it is in the 30's today and very cold. She has no idea what grass is and just 'shivers' terribly. She took to the PEE PADS really well. We will put her in our "mud" room when we are gone so I have everything set up in there. My husband and I really want her to go outdoors but it is so cold and she doesn't have a clue what to do even if i put the pee pads on the grass. but she is using the pee pads REALLY WELL in the house.......is that ok? Is it ok if we use them over the winter and then when spring comes, we can let her do both or switch her to outside? Will that work ok or should I just "bundle us both up every hour and try to get her to go outside? I thought I wouldn't like the pads, but i do! Will she eventually just go to where her pads are in the house all on her own? Or should I have pads in several places all over the house? (which i'd rather not do?) And if we travel, how do i do that with pee pads?
> 
> Our camera broke yesterday, can u believe it?? I will post pics as soon as I can. Also, my daughter, who is grown and married, is so sad and upset we got a new dog so fast after losing Annie. She is sad and doesn't understand how we could "replace" annie already. I feel so bad she is sad. We are very close and I hate the tension etc....I tried to explain how we all grieve so differently. Any other ideas?
> Thank you. God Bless all of you and your little "bundles of love".
> elizabeth[/B]



I don't have much to say...but I totally felt "guilty" about getting another dog after Kassie passed...it took about 3 years.. but then it was sooo time to move on and love someone new! And I ADORE prince and princess, my two maltese.. yet they will never replace my "mut" Kassie.. I still think of her..but boy am I more happier that I have two loving dogs again! And I think Kassie will understand, and one day in Heaven maybe I will get them all right? 
since all dogs go to heaven!..and hopefully that is where I will be! lol... again..just my two cents.... good luck! Leslee


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 9 2008, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667221


> She took to the PEE PADS really well. We will put her in our "mud" room when we are gone so I have everything set up in there. My husband and I really want her to go outdoors but it is so cold and she doesn't have a clue what to do even if i put the pee pads on the grass. but she is using the pee pads REALLY WELL in the house.......is that ok?[/B]


Yes, of course it is ok. I would not want to go use an outside toilet in Mn over the winter!

QUOTE


> Is it ok if we use them over the winter and then when spring comes, we can let her do both or switch her to outside? Will that work ok or should I just "bundle us both up every hour and try to get her to go outside? I thought I wouldn't like the pads, but i do! Will she eventually just go to where her pads are in the house all on her own? Or should I have pads in several places all over the house? (which i'd rather not do?) And if we travel, how do i do that with pee pads?[/B]


As far as pads in multiple places in the house... The key is you should not be letting her roam all over the house... or for that matter, more than about 10 feet from you until she is totally potty trained. (and when I say totally potty trained, I mean no accidents at all for at least a few months) So I have to question why you think she might need potty pads all over the house?

As far as traveling with pee pads... it is actually quiet easy. Just pack them up and go. When she is potty trained, she will know exactly what that potty pad is for. If you are in an airport, you can go to the bathroom and put the pad on the floor and she will sniff it and do her business. Also, always travel with a harness on and her leash and if there is grass, then use that.

As far as what you should do next spring, I guess that depends on what you want to do, your home situation, and how you train her.

She may always prefer the pee pads, but I think she will learn to outside potty without too much trouble. But outside potty only works if someone is home all the time to take her outside when needed... If you are gone, she can not be running around in the yard on her own (unless you have an enclosed dog run). But with potty pads, she can always do her business without having to depend upon someone else.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I never thought I'd say this because all pooches we ever had were outside trained... to be honest never knew there was another option....till I got Missy and learned of the pads from other maltese owners. By that time Missy wa outside trained already and that was fine.
Then along came little Quincy who is 100% pad trained and never even marks outside....he ask to go "in" if he has to go. and I LOVE the pad training! I'd use this method for any other pooch I got from now on...hmmm unless of course we somehow ended up with a Great Dane! LOL 

As to your daughter and getting the new pup. .. I was given this analogy after we lost Missy.

Look upon a lit candle ( this represents the love you have for your precious pooch )

Take a new, unlit candle ( this represents the new dog that comes into your life)

Take that new candle and touch the wick to the burning candle ( this is the love you give to that new pooch)

Look at the first candle.. you'll see it lost none of its brightness!! it didn't dim one bit!! .... ahh but with the additional light from the second candle... you now have even more brightness in your life!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 9 2008, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667221


> :biggrin: Hi, we brought home " Bella" last night!!! She will never take the place of Annie, but she is so precious. I got to meet her mom. Guess what? Her mom's name was ANNIE! Well, it is in the 30's today and very cold. She has no idea what grass is and just 'shivers' terribly. She took to the PEE PADS really well. We will put her in our "mud" room when we are gone so I have everything set up in there. My husband and I really want her to go outdoors but it is so cold and she doesn't have a clue what to do even if i put the pee pads on the grass. but she is using the pee pads REALLY WELL in the house.......is that ok? Is it ok if we use them over the winter and then when spring comes, we can let her do both or switch her to outside? Will that work ok or should I just "bundle us both up every hour and try to get her to go outside? I thought I wouldn't like the pads, but i do! Will she eventually just go to where her pads are in the house all on her own? Or should I have pads in several places all over the house? (which i'd rather not do?) And if we travel, how do i do that with pee pads?
> 
> Our camera broke yesterday, can u believe it?? I will post pics as soon as I can. Also, my daughter, who is grown and married, is so sad and upset we got a new dog so fast after losing Annie. She is sad and doesn't understand how we could "replace" annie already. I feel so bad she is sad. We are very close and I hate the tension etc....I tried to explain how we all grieve so differently. Any other ideas?
> Thank you. God Bless all of you and your little "bundles of love".
> elizabeth[/B]


Aww! I'm so happy you got your new baby! Like I've told you before, I lost my little puppy, Imani, on Oct. 11th. I searched and searched and searched for a new baby. Finally I found the picture perfect baby![check my topics for pictures!] We're driving 5 1/2 hours to go get her tomorrow! I'm so excited!
And its not like I'm replacing Imani, but there's always room in my heart to love more 
Imani was only 5 months old when she died and she used the bathroom on pee pads and outdoors. When we traveled in the car, and she needed to use the bathroom, she would stand up, look down at the floor and thats how we knew she needed to use the bathroom. We would then put the pee pad on the floor, took her off my lap, and she would just use the bathroom. Then I'd pick her up and put her back in my lap. She was a great traveler. Pee pads were wonderful on those rainy days[we both weren't outdoor girls lol]
Briana


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

When my Spunky was a very young puppy, he mainly lived in my tiny kitchen area. But I had an oversized, washable bathroom-type rug that I put down in the middle of the living room and I would get down there to play with him. It was to protect the real carpet in case he had an accident while we were playing. 

As he got older, I tried to make it very easy for him to get back into the kitchen where the puppy pads were, but it was a long time before he could be trusted loose in the whole (one bedroom) apartment. It took longer for him to be reliably trained to poop there - I could see that he really wanted to, but he just couldn't get there fast enough sometimes.  He was about 5 months old before I could trust him loose in the apartment (and then only while I was there). I don't know if this is typical. As I said, he's the only tiny pup I've ever had.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Only five days after I lost Casper (my Malt that was 14 1/2 yrs old) to kidney failure, cause by an enlarged heart and meds for that, I suppose, I got Midis. I didn't feel guilty because I felt that nothing and nobody could ever "Be Casper" but that I had such a hole in my heart that I had to fill it up with something else: A new puppy! 

Midis was a life saver. I can still cry over Casper even two years past his death, but I do not know that I could have gotten over it without Midis.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, welcome little Bella!!!! I am so glad you decided to get another little girl. Your daughter will get over it in time.

A suggestion I would make about the pee pads. Get the plastic holder for the pad and there is a rim you put down over that. Puppies will get to the edge of a pad and it gets on the floor or carpet. With the holders, (for lack of a better word, I can't think of the name of these things) it does not go on the floor at all. I got mine at Drs Foster and Smith's website. I would not take that little baby out in the cold Mn weather at all. CeeCee is four and she still uses the pee pads. I could not do without them.

We want to see some pictures of that little sweetheart~~~So glad you are feeling better!!!! Good luck with Bella!!!!


----------

